# Marine animals on DWA



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i was just wondering whether theres any kind of liscence in place for marine animals? my brother was told in a local pet shop the other week that they can get blue ringed octopus in for £20 and there not on the DWAL, after looking on DEFRA's site it looks like theres no marine life on there at all, wouldve thought youd need something to keep blue ringedoctopus and box jellyfish and other dangerous marine life. am i just looking in the wrong place or can you own theseanimals without a liscence?

thanks


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

yep you can own these animals without a licence but they should only be owned by very experienced people as there maintenance and care can be very complex even tugh the blue ringed octopus is small it packs a very deadly bite that can kill in a short space of time also octopuses are great escape artists and can squeeze trugh some pretty small holes or gaps also jelly fish can be kept as well but they need a special type of tank not like an ordinary fish tank for them to survive theres some fish shop selling a tank that enables u keep them but its very expensive


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

dinan said:


> yep you can own these animals without a licence but they should only be owned by very experienced people as there maintenance and care can be very complex even tugh the blue ringed octopus is small it packs a very deadly bite that can kill in a short space of time also octopuses are great escape artists and can squeeze trugh some pretty small holes or gaps also jelly fish can be kept as well but they need a special type of tank not like an ordinary fish tank for them to survive theres some fish shop selling a tank that enables u keep them but its very expensive


 
thanks, i wasnt going to get either anyways just couldnt believe you could pick up a blue ringed octopus so easily and not need any kind of liscence lol
cheers for the info


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Most species of octopus can be imported for peanuts but i doubt many responsible importers /wholesalers would release a bluering onto the open market.

They are tiny little things though as has been said i remember three coming in when i was at TMC ,i kept well clear :lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Animals are placed on the DWA schedual for there danger too the public if they were to escape, more than there ability to kill, mame or injure the owner/keeper. for instance if a tiger or a weston diamond back were to escape there could be a possible danger to the public. if a box jelly fish or octopus were to get out of its tank it would be of no danger to the public as i doubt it would be capable of rampaging down the local High St or hiding in the local woods.


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

you can even get some sharks as well like bamboo sharks are easy to get 1shop i think it was called neptune aquatics was importing white tip reef sharks and many others to order


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

dinan said:


> yep you can own these animals without a licence but they should only be owned by very experienced people as there maintenance and care can be very complex even tugh the blue ringed octopus is small it packs a very deadly bite that can kill in a short space of time also octopuses are great escape artists and can squeeze trugh some pretty small holes or gaps also jelly fish can be kept as well but they need a special type of tank not like an ordinary fish tank for them to survive theres some fish shop selling a tank that enables u keep them but its very expensive


 
Lol…, I had to laugh at the above – I should think if your blue ringer decides to jump out of his tank, its highly unlikely he will make a run for the back of your sock draw or next doors cat-flap.

Only joking, they are available, but last I heard were a tad more than £20 – you cannot guarantee how long they will last either. Very nice animals though!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

bawtry aquatics were going to get me one a while back and i can tell you the shipping alone was way more than 20 never mind the animal and then they did,nt want to as their is no av stunning little things tho


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

Used to keep them, great when they were out "at night", never bloody seen them!!!


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

From our supplier they are $20 dollars each for us to buy in, it would cost you a bit more for you to buy from us, didn't mention the import cost as we wouldn't get them in anyway. Considering how dangerous they are they're far too cheap. As with any octopus they are better off left in the sea. They are hard to look after and very short lived, IMO a waste of life getting them in for the trade. I was just highlighting to him the point that there are far more dangerous things in the sea that you can get without a license (eels, octopus, lionfish, corals, anenomes, etc. As far as i know the only "marine" animal on the DWA are Coral Snakes. As mentioned DWA is about protecting the public rather than the owner.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

a store there me can get them in, hes awating one for the shop display tank at moment, and i agree damn they are cheap.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Friend of mine got a Chironex fleckeri (lethal Box Jellyfish) which is something you don't want to get near either ...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The sea snakes are marine and DWA.


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

ian14 said:


> The sea snakes are marine and DWA.


 yeah but read a few studies done on them and read they are near impossible to keep incaptivity


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bloodpythons said:


> yeah but read a few studies done on them and read they are near impossible to keep incaptivity


Very true. There are a few places and people that have had them. If I remember rightly Pete Blake certainly did have them, not sure if he still does. They seem to need tanks with rounded edges rather than corners, and to have been shipped correctly, basically as if they were fish.


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

ian14 said:


> Very true. There are a few places and people that have had them. If I remember rightly Pete Blake certainly did have them, not sure if he still does. They seem to need tanks with rounded edges rather than corners, and to have been shipped correctly, basically as if they were fish.


 thats interesting never heard of that i know a bloke in oz was trying to keep olives but dont know if he managed it


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Very true. There are a few places and people that have had them. If I remember rightly Pete Blake certainly did have them, not sure if he still does. They seem to need tanks with rounded edges rather than corners, and to have been shipped correctly, basically as if they were fish.


there is a thread in one of the forums about this with a link to an outside source..think it was a zoo using common non venemous snakes as handling training aids.....will post it if i find it again..mayby someone else knows where to start looking......


----------

